# Comparaison entre l'ancien et le nouveau Touch



## cookie (27 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver un petit comparatif entre l'ancien et le nouveau iPod Touch ?

Je pense m'acheter le nouveau 16Go, mais on me propose d'acheter l'ancien d'occasion de la même capacité.

Je sais déjà que le nouveau est plus fin et l'arrière est plus bombé. Mais quoi d'autre ?

D'avance merci beaucoup.


----------



## r e m y (27 Octobre 2008)

Le nouveau peut être doté d' ecouteurs avec micro
De plus il a des haut parleurs
Et il est fourni avec l'application Nike


----------



## cookie (27 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ces informations.

J'ai aussi vu qu'il y avait des bouton de volume sur le nouveau. Est-ce que c'est compliqué de changer le volume sur les anciens ?
Est-ce que l'ancien et le nouveaux ont le même processeur ? Est-ce que le nouveau est plus réactif ?


----------



## CBi (27 Octobre 2008)

cookie a dit:


> J'ai aussi vu qu'il y avait des bouton de volume sur le nouveau. Est-ce que c'est compliqué de changer le volume sur les anciens ?


Compliqué non, mais ça peut parfois prendre un peu de temps, surtout si on est dans une autre appli. 



cookie a dit:


> Est-ce que l'ancien et le nouveaux ont le même processeur ? Est-ce que le nouveau est plus réactif ?


Je ne vois pas de différence de réaction, mais le jeu PacMac Lite a refusé de s'installer sur le iPod G1 car "non géré par ce matériel". Il tourne évidemment sans problème sur le G2.

Autres différences, le G2 est un peu plus mince que le G1 (du moins sur ceux que j'ai = des 16Go) et le G2 n'accepte pas en principe la prise de chargeur Firewire, mais il y a un truc si nécessaire.


----------



## mfay (27 Octobre 2008)

PacMan Lite s'installe très bien sur un iPodTouche Génération 1 (en tout cas sur le mien).

Tu es sûr pour la finesse du G2 par rapport au G1 ? le G1 est déjà trop fin. Par contre, il a un fond plat ce qui est mieux pour l'application Dual Level  (son seul avantage). En fait, j'avais plutôt l'impression que le nouveau était plus fin sur les tranches, mais plus bedonnant au centre. Enfin, ça n'a pas trop d'importance, tous les deux très très fin.

C'est vrai que pour changer le volume sur le G1, faut sortir l'iPod, le débloquer et manipuler l'écran. Un peu long. Et c'est vrai qu'un petit haut-parleur, ce serait bien pour les jeux


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2008)

sur l'iPod "G1" j'utilise des écouteurs Sensheiner in-ears avec un petit curseur permettant d'ajuster le volume le long du fil. C'est super pratique pour ajuster le volume sans sortir l'iPod de ma poche.
Sinon il suffît de le sortir et, sans le déverrouiller, d'appuyer 2 fois sûr le bouton home. Ça donne accès aux commandes de la musique: play/pause, suivant/précédent, volume.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme ce que dit Remy, ça n'est pas compliqué de changer le volume.

La seule chose c'est qu'il est impossible de le faire sans regarder l'écran, ce qui peut poser problème, par exemple dans les transports en commun ou même plus généralement parce que cela te force à interrompre, même rapidement, ce que tu pourrais faire en parallèle.


----------



## CBi (28 Octobre 2008)

mfay a dit:


> PacMan Lite s'installe très bien sur un iPodTouche Génération 1



Oui, le message d'erreur que j'ai obtenu provenait en fait d'un DRM = iPod que j'ai synchronisé sur une autre machine que celle sur laquelle j'avais "acheté gratuitement" Pac Man Lite initialement.


----------

